# eth0: unknown interface: No such device [SOLVED]

## BadTA

Not sure if this belongs in this forum or the install forum, but anyway.  I just finished installing Gentoo on my SUN V100 server, but for some reason the network card isn't coming up.

* Bringing eth0 up (10.6.17.115)...SIOCSIFADDR: No such device

eth0: unknown interface: No such device

SIOCSIFBRDADDR: No such device

eth0: unknown interface: No such device

SIOCSIFNETMASK: No such device

Please let me know what is wrong here.

ThanksLast edited by BadTA on Tue Feb 22, 2005 10:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bkunlimited

check if you compiled the driver for your device into the kernel or if you compiled it as a module. if it is a module check if it is present in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 

or /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 depending which kernel you are using

----------

## BadTA

 *bkunlimited wrote:*   

> check if you compiled the driver for your device into the kernel or if you compiled it as a module. if it is a module check if it is present in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 
> 
> or /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 depending which kernel you are using

 

There was nothing in the above files.

----------

## BadTA

I have compiled in support for 

[*] Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)                                 

        <*>   Sun LANCE support 

        <*>   Sun Happy Meal 10/100baseT support

----------

## BadTA

[*] Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)                                 

         <*>   Sun LANCE support                                      

         <*>   Sun Happy Meal 10/100baseT support                     

         <M>   Sun BigMAC 10/100baseT support (EXPERIMENTAL)          

         < >   Sun QuadEthernet support                               

         < >   Sun GEM & Apple GMAC support                           

         [ ]   3COM cards                                             

         [ ]   Western Digital/SMC cards                              

         [ ]   Racal-Interlan (Micom) NI cards                        

         < >   HP 10/100VG PCLAN (ISA, EISA, PCI) support 

        [ ]   EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controllers                

        [ ]   Pocket and portable adapters

These are the choices I have when running menuconfig.  Do I need to select anything else here?

Mark

----------

## BadTA

I booted off the CD and found the following:

```

livecd root # dmesg |grep eth

eth0: Davicom DM9102/DM9102A rev 49 at 0x1fe02010100, EEPROM not present, 00:03:BA:27:5F:62, IRQ 7272640.

eth1: Davicom DM9102/DM9102A rev 49 at 0x1fe02010000, EEPROM not present, 00:03:BA:27:5F:61, IRQ 7271936.

livecd root # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

tulip                  45832   1

openpromfs             13336   1  (autoclean)

livecd root #

```

So how do I get and install tulip?  It is not there when I boot off the disk.

Mark

----------

## BadTA

Ok.  So I configured the tulip module and got it loaded. 

```

ftpserv1 root # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

openpromfs             13784   1  (autoclean)

tulip                  46776   1

ftpserv1 root #

ftpserv1 root # ifconfig eth0

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:03:BA:27:5F:62

          inet addr:10.6.17.115  Bcast:10.6.17.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:64 Base address:0x100

ftpserv1 root #

ftpserv1 root # netstat -rn

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface

10.6.17.0       0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 eth0

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG        0 0          0 lo

0.0.0.0         10.6.17.1       0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 eth0

ftpserv1 root #

ftpserv1 root # ping 10.6.17.1

PING 10.6.17.1 (10.6.17.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

From 10.6.17.115 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable

From 10.6.17.115 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable

From 10.6.17.115 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable

From 10.6.17.115 icmp_seq=4 Destination Host Unreachable

From 10.6.17.115 icmp_seq=5 Destination Host Unreachable

From 10.6.17.115 icmp_seq=6 Destination Host Unreachable

--- 10.6.17.1 ping statistics ---

8 packets transmitted, 0 received, +6 errors, 100% packet loss, time 7026ms

, pipe 3

ftpserv1 root #

```

Mark

----------

## BadTA

Hahahaha!!!  eth0 and eth1 don't match up to what the back of the server says!  That's right,  wrong network card.  Duh!

Mark

----------

